# Regards from Spain



## timofonic

Hello.

I want to write an email and put some basic japanese words on a letter.

One of the things I can't locate how to write is "Greetings from (location)" as in "Greetings from Spain" that some put people put at the end of the letter.

Probably the structure of Japanese letters is different, so I would like to use those words in a respectable way and a symbol of appreciation of their culture. Despite being very different to the western one in many ways.

Also, some recommendaions for being polite and friendly? Maybe I can wrongly sound too rude or demanding.

Some advices?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tsukigalleta

I think it is スぺインから よろしくお願いします。 But I could be completely wrong, so you better wait for someone else to answer. 

Por cierto, saludos desde España también


----------



## lantern

Hola... Unfortunately I don't know any Japanese, but I just wanted to add this so that you get the exact translation you're looking for... In English we don't put "Greetings" at the end of a letter, it's something you might say to welcome someone (although it can sound a bit old-fashioned these days), so if anywhere you'd put it at the beginning. It's true that "un saludo" is "a greeting", but we don't use the expression "greetings" the same as you use "saludos" in Spanish. So in English the way to say it would be "Regards from Spain".


----------



## Lupen The Third

I'm not sure but maybe it works better something like this  >

よろしくお願いします、スペインから  just change the words order of Tsukigalleta.

Regards,
ルパン三世


----------



## cristy0505

_スぺインからのよろしく_


----------



## Flaminius

Hello,

I feel sheepish not being able to give a good translation but the contributions so far are not suitable.  スぺインからよろしくお願いします (do not separate Japanese clauses with space outside the classroom) is of limited use.  If the letter is a request for something, スぺインからよろしくお願いします serves as a reconfirmation of the request.  This is not suitable for general greeting messages for the new year, mother's day, father's day, St. Valentine's day and other festive occasions.

スぺインからのよろしく is impossible because よろしく is not a noun.  Even if we are to recognise よろしく as a noun with invisible parentheses around it, slapping a noun as a sentence is so abrupt in Japanese that it is considered impolite.

You might want to take a look at how formal, officious, pen-tying the traditional format of Japanese letters:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=276233


----------



## cristy0505

Well my japanese,such as my english are casual not formal since I've learned talking to young people  and didn't went to school or anything (however I'm living here for about 10 years) but I can surely assume my friends uses it.


----------



## Flaminius

cristy0505 said:


> (...) I can surely assume my friends use it.


Maybe you could tell us what you meant by _it_ and in what context your friends use it with what effects?


----------



## cristy0505

The term of course.
Uses it by saying greetings.
Like if you join a new school and meeting new people you say yoroshiku.
Like if you don't see one and you asking somebody to  send it a yoroshiku...
If you need more examples,please let me know


----------



## Flaminius

I see.

We are discussing NOT whether the expression _yoroshiku_ exists or not but if we can use it as a farewell message at the end of a polite Japanese letter.  Another issue I raised is that the construction スぺインからのよろしく is ungrammatical.


----------



## cristy0505

Oh sorry,I think I already told you my japanese isnt polite,it's casual (I don't think I need to repeat myself I'm pretty sure you already read what I said) but anyways I'm open to learn the polite ways to speak it and tha's why I am here to share knowledge and when I say "share" I mean give and take.
Sorry if I pissed you or something seems you after me every thread trying to push me...So I guess I did something you really dislike,if so my apologies.
Kind regards!


----------



## Flaminius

After a few day's excogitation, I've decided on a Japanese equivalent good for a formal letter:
スペインからご健康とご活躍を祈っております。
Gross: I am wishing for your health and prosperity from Spain.


----------



## Demurral

gosh! japanese is always so difficult! XD

Thank you, Flaminius, me too was following this thread for a few days now!


----------

